# Sound Card not for engine sounds



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one got a source for a sound card that you can record you own music on it?

I am thinking of a saloon car for my MOW train so when the crew is out for a long time they have some comforts of home. I want music to be playing like a jikebox or a honky tonk piano.

Anyone know of such a card where you can put on it what you want?


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 15 Mar 2011 04:49 PM 
Any one got a source for a sound card that you can record you own music on it?

I am thinking of a saloon car for my MOW train so when the crew is out for a long time they have some comforts of home. I want music to be playing like a jikebox or a honky tonk piano.

Anyone know of such a card where you can put on it what you want?

John - there are two articles on my web page that describe just what you are looking for. Check these out:

Single sound unit 

Four sound unit - longer recording time 

Let me know if you have any questions.

dave


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Try here,
http://ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm

I have the cow sounds in a cattle car, they work pretty good.

Don


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dave, thanks for the link. I've been looking for exactly that kind of thing for a hit-or-miss speeder project I'm working on. ("Hit or miss" both in terms of the motor that powers it, and how frequently I work on it.) Now all I have to do is find the video I shot while riding the prototype speeder so I can sample 25 seconds of sound from it. 

Later, 

K


----------

